# WD Binding Picture



## zbrann91 (Jun 21, 2011)

Just wanted to give yal an updated picture of the binding picture compared to Azrael










The backpack is the same, and the blue robes under the main robes, gogo Dark Angels hopefully next month


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

This makes me a very happy bunny (though I don't think it'll be as soon as next month - they'll hold out until the picture on the spine is completed, AKA end of this year).


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't see how anyone can can deny it's anything other than a Dark Angel now. Is it just me or can you even make out Azreal's Combi in the WD picture? 

I'd say they're more likely to be in the Nov-Dec range though, to co-incide with the completion of the Spine.


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

New codex in December then?


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> I don't see how anyone can can deny it's anything other than a Dark Angel now. Is it just me or can you even make out Azreal's Combi in the WD picture?


Certainly looks like it, details are a bit different but then again if the spine means anything either it's just the art or it might be different.



Dawnstar said:


> I'd say they're more likely to be in the Nov-Dec range though, to co-incide with the completion of the Spine.


Maybe, maybe not. I could see them do that, though if the theme this year is DA vs CSM it might just coincide with a wave release or be timing unspecific. Either way it looks nice so far.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> New codex in December then?


That would be my guess, either November or December. The June WD comes out in the next week or two doesn't it? That might give us a clue as to what the next 40k Codex is (assuming it's a June release).


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

RedThirstWill Destroy said:


> New codex in December then?


My recollection is that GW have tended to avoid releasing army books and codices in December. Looking at the dates on Wikipedia, it seems that the last time they released a full army book/codex in December was the 4th edition Skaven army book in December 1993.

There have been lots of releases in November and January, though, so I'd have thought one of those would be a certainty.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

It's probably just some generic angel though, considering gw don't bother updating old midget models, its probably just generic art with a plasma blaster (i think that's what gw once gave the 1st company ultramarine guy)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Well considering the skulls on the backpack, the robes, the very edge of the head and the distinct details on the combi - It's almost certainly Azrael.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

i'm just waiting for the next 5 months' spines to form a troll face and for GW to release another steaming pile of camel shit like "Random Skull Boats with terrible game mechanics" . . er i mean dreadfleet.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Pretty sure it's not a camel


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Well considering the skulls on the backpack, the robes, the very edge of the head and the distinct details on the combi - It's almost certainly Azrael.


Skulls don't mean allot, but that's more than a combi weapon, I'm 90% sure it has 2 plasma coils and 2 glowing plasma barrels.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The new rulebook is coming soon, that's a given. Depending on when the box set comes out, if it is indeed CSM vs DA, they will not leave either army with a 4 / 5th edition rulebook. If you are about to encourage all your new gamers to buy CSM or DA, then you make sure their codeces are available either straight away or the next month. 

So, if we take that as true, then we'll get the BRB, (insert other system release here), then either DA or CSM, (insert other release here), then the box, then the other Codex. Given the rumours say that there is a unit in the box that doesn't currently exist in the CSM codex, my money is on them being released before the box, and DA either with it or the following month.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> So, if we take that as true, then we'll get the BRB, (insert other system release here), then either DA or CSM, (insert other release here), then the box, then the other Codex. Given the rumours say that there is a unit in the box that doesn't currently exist in the CSM codex, my money is on them being released before the box, and DA either with it or the following month.


Thought one of the rumors mentioned a DW commander as well, though the only existing one actually has a name.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If it's Azrael, why is his Combi-Plasma not Bullpup?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Thought one of the rumors mentioned a DW commander as well, though the only existing one actually has a name.


Can you not take a chaptermaster / equivalent in terminator armour? Is the *only* option in terminator armour Belial?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeh, only Belial.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

My money is still on it being January, after the picture is completely finished, with them being announced in the Dec WD, as though we hadn't figured it out by then...


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Can you not take a chaptermaster / equivalent in terminator armour? Is the *only* option in terminator armour Belial?


No, each company only has one master, the Company Masters thus represent the standard companies and have no terminator/bike upgrades. Though that makes me doubt the rumor in general as there's really no point to a generic DW master at all. It could only be a couple points cheaper at most and with there only being one, there would need to be some changes.

Though there are other HQ units in terminator armor, they aren't DW related though.



TheKingElessar said:


> My money is still on it being January, after the picture is completely finished, with them being announced in the Dec WD, as though we hadn't figured it out by then...


Yeah, I figured either that or a specific wave release is planned. Being WD I could see it advertising either and it seems sort of strange to advertise DA with the paint set and possibly starter and then wait that long before bringing the codex in line with the others.

Of course I could see them do that too.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> i'm just waiting for the next 5 months' spines to form a troll face and for GW to release another steaming pile of camel shit like "Random Skull Boats with terrible game mechanics" . . er i mean dreadfleet.


lol i love u


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Karyudo-DS said:


> No, each company only has one master, the Company Masters thus represent the standard companies and have no terminator/bike upgrades. Though that makes me doubt the rumor in general as there's really no point to a generic DW master at all. It could only be a couple points cheaper at most and with there only being one, there would need to be some changes.
> 
> Though there are other HQ units in terminator armor, they aren't DW related though.


Every other marine army has the option of a commander in terminator armour. Are you seriously saying the army with the most famous terminators can't? I must find my DA codez and look at this, as I'm sure I've played against DW without Belial...


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Dw can only be troops with belial, belial is the only master able to take termi armour.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Every other marine army has the option of a commander in terminator armour. Are you seriously saying the army with the most famous terminators can't? I must find my DA codez and look at this, as I'm sure I've played against DW without Belial...


yep only belial can take terminator Armour at captain lvl , only other option is to take either a Chaplin or Libby in terminator army but then you lose the ability to take deathwing as troops.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Every other marine army has the option of a commander in terminator armour. Are you seriously saying the army with the most famous terminators can't? I must find my DA codez and look at this, as I'm sure I've played against DW without Belial...


Yep, even though the fluff makes it fairly clear that the other Company Masters are actually Deathwing-level in terms of the Fallen etc.

It's Jervis' streamlining in action.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, that sucks. Still, new 'dex should fix that :wink:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> yep only belial can take terminator Armour at captain lvl , only other option is to take either a Chaplin or Libby in terminator army but then you lose the ability to take deathwing as troops.


You don't really lose the ability, you just don't get it in the first place but if you take Belial and a Chap or Lib you can still do it and I like going that route sometimes. 



SilverTabby said:


> Wow, that sucks. Still, new 'dex should fix that :wink:


Should, you can only have one Belial, but beyond a master crafted sword and some upgrades for the Deathwing squads on the table he really doesn't stand out to me, he's almost generic as is. A Company Master is 100 pts while I think the terminator armor upgrades (for other HQs) is 25 pts while Belial is 130 pts. Now I assume the troop upgrade options would be included being a DW master.

So Belial for 5 more points gets a master crafted sword.

I don't think a generic DW commander would be bad, they'd just have to make Belial more interesting and perhaps cost more. Right now the only thing that separates him from a Company Master is the limit of 1 and to be honest a Chaplin is more tempting then a second one of him.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

SilverTabby said:


> Wow, that sucks. Still, new 'dex should fix that :wink:


Jervis Johnson did the 3rd ed codex and 4th ed codex, he will probably do the 6th ed one, it will be wrecked and shitty I assure you.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Sakura_ninja said:


> Jervis Johnson did the 3rd ed codex and 4th ed codex, he will probably do the 6th ed one, it will be wrecked and shitty I assure you.


That entirely depends where he is at present. Back then he was an active member of Games Dev. In recent years he's moved departments a few times, and hasn't been lead writer on any codeces to my knowledge in a good while. 

Doesn't mean he wouldn't have a hand in it, it just reduces the chances of being broken compared to the other codeces.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

He an Jeremy Vetock worked on Orges together
Worse case is the DA becoming more or less Proto-types towards a more improved Masrine Codex


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> He an Jeremy Vetock worked on Orges together
> Worse case is the DA becoming more or less Proto-types towards a more improved Masrine Codex


That worked out well for them the last time.

:laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Right now the only thing that separates him from a Company Master is the limit of 1 and to be honest a Chaplin is more tempting then a second one of him.


Unless you got a second Command Squad... :wink:


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Unless you got a second Command Squad... :wink:


All clad in terminator armor... :chuffed:

Actually right now you can take a Command Squad for each HQ and the RW/DW Apoth/Bearer upgrades aren't Command Squad related. Give them a Terminator/Bike upgrade through appropriate masters and that would make more sense.

One of the few oddities in the codex, taking 4 Apothecaries!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Huh, that IS interesting...I hadn't realised. Though of course I meant the upgrades to a Deathwing unit.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Called it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Huh, that IS interesting...I hadn't realised. Though of course I meant the upgrades to a Deathwing unit.


By the book you used the 6 inch rule, put all of them in one spot and you'd ignore the first 4 wounds...FNP seems like it should be better but always fails me. :biggrin: 

I'm sort of hoping they change the upgrade to literally upgrade the Command Squad. As it is now you can upgrade a model to apothecary then upgrade one in another squad to the bearer...doesn't feel Command Squady.



Khargoth said:


> Called it.


Same, didn't look chaos to me. To bad I have to wait for...who knows what exactly... :wasntme:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Updated WD Binding Picture update with the June issue


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Totally Chaos. Totally. This makes me want to buy more models but at the same time not because there's no telling what's coming out of this (codex or not) but thanks for the picture update!

Seems his hair is getting gray too, or is that just the photo?


----------

